# Sun Fish



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Late post.
Sat 17th - 8 miles west of the Orinsky.
350-400 lb sun fish.
Nothing on it.
Scout 221 Winyah Bay


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I've only seen one of all the times I've been out there.. Pretty neet


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't seen many, but they are a cool sight!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I've always wondered, how are these things not sitting ducks for sharks or other predators? It just seems like such an easy meal.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish some one could enlighten me on what their defensive mechanism is.
They appear slow as molasses.
Anybody?


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Used to charter up north lots of them up there, was attacked by one many years ago almost sunk my boat, most times very slow this time very fast straight down then straight up into the boat, made it back safely but had to get pulled out and repaired, only sunfish have every seen do that.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Many, many years ago, Outdoor Life Magazine had a piece in its "This Happened To Me" section where they told the story of head boat out of Louisiana (I think) that was attacked and sunk by a giant sunfish after it became enraged at becoming entangled in the bottom-fishermen's' lines. Passengers were plucked off safely before the boat went down.

I think about that story every time I ever see one these strange creatures, and make sure not to do anything that would make it mad!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

that's cool!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I have never heard of this type of fish... Seen pics but didn't know what I was looking at until now. When I read the title I was thinking it was a joke because when I hear sunfish I think along the lines of redraw sunfish


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

advobwhite said:


> I have never heard of this type of fish... Seen pics but didn't know what I was looking at until now. When I read the title I was thinking it was a joke because when I hear sunfish I think along the lines of redraw sunfish


Mola mola - seen them a few times on the Liberty ship out of Destin pass. They eat jelly fish.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

So how do they taste?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Splittine said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r0IQCLQDfKw



That was hilarious ! It's a Whale, It's a Flounder, It's a Tuna, It's dying, lets call the Coast Guard, lets bring it on the boat it's still got some good meat on it.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Feb 28, 2008)

phil c said:


> So how do they taste?




Anyway, like I was sayin', Sun fish is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, Sun fish kabobs, Sun fish creole, Sun fish gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple Sun fish , lemon Sun fish , coconut Sun fish , pepper Sun fish , Sun fish soup, Sun fish stew, Sun fish salad, Sun fish and potatoes, Sun fish burger, Sun fish sandwich. That- that's about it.


----------



## knot_so_fast (Jul 23, 2013)

That video was hilarious.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Are they protected?


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Get real guys!*

If they aren't protected they need to be! Some things just need to be enjoyed and left alone!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Just watched the sickening video!*

This is why we in the south don't understand ignorant foul mouthed yankees!


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

They can book it when they want to. We had one behind the boat and something spooked it and it moved real quick.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Call the F-en coast God! 
It's a state record triple tail!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

capt mike said:


> This is why we in the south don't understand ignorant foul mouthed yankees!


Yup, no foul mouths ******** anywhere around here.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree, my family, i.e. wife, kids, and grandkids love and view this forum. Don't need to talk trash to enjoy it. 
Request site manager edit/monitor a bit closer.
Thanks "friends"

Bob Young
Retired AF
Intel Ops


----------

